# am I being paranoid?



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

During yet another rage episode from her, out of the blue I was accused of cheating. I swore on my son's life that I haven't. 

She says that I disappear for hours (at work) or leave and come back multiple times (gym, find something to eat since I'm the only one who cooks) and I'm so secretive. She will disappear for hours to pick up her kid from school....and same with when she gets off work.

I disagree, I have nothing to hide.

I can't help but wonder if this is some sort of projection, that she's done something and she's feeling guilty so in her mind, I must be doing it too.

She's going to be out of town all weekend. I figured this was the perfect opportunity so I ordered the checkmate to swab her underwear for semen. I also ordered a phosphate test to check for proteins that only semen contains. 

Am I being a bit crazy or is her behavior suspect?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

She might be projecting.


----------



## lifelesson01 (Nov 3, 2014)

It could be a little of both...hope it all works out for you


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

How long have you guys been together? Did her first husband cheat on her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> How long have you guys been together? Did her first husband cheat on her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unless someone has been spreading lies about you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I went through the same crap, I'm going to say she is projecting.

I would also suggest a VAR and some other spy gear.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

the guy said:


> I went through the same crap, I'm going to say she is projecting.
> 
> I would also suggest a VAR and some other spy gear.


We have been married for 3 years. I have caught her doing questionable things in the past. She has been cheated on in the past. I can't tell if I'm being punished for something someone else did or if she's projecting and already sleeping around. Her accusations were way out of line and without reasonable cause, so it's got me thinking....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Your gut is the most accurate red flag of something amiss. Do your due diligence. Investigate. If all comes up innocent you can relax a bit. But then follow up with MC or good talks about why she has this level of insecurity about your behavior while she herself is doing the same sorts of things.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> We have been married for 3 years. I have caught her doing questionable things in the past. She has been cheated on in the past. I can't tell if I'm being punished for something someone else did or if she's projecting and already sleeping around. Her accusations were way out of line and without reasonable cause, so it's got me thinking....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 A thought is an idea seeded in perception. Trust your gut, be diligent and dig. Find Weightlifters Evidence gathering thread and proceed from there. For now, do not say anything. Nothing. You are blind to her actions for now. Research and find what you can. Keep posting updates of her actions but remember to still act stupid and blind. This allows them to feel comfortable.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Check her out to give yourself peace of mind. If she had been cheated on in the past, it can explain some of her paranoia. Her ex probably disappeared for hours at a time, said he was at the gym or at work.

Episodes of rage do not sound healthy. What does she rage about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Voice activated recorders in the house and in her car find out exactly WHY she is behaving like this.
Not saying she is or isn't cheating but you need to find out where her head is at though.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Diesel_Bomber said:


> We have been married for 3 years. I have caught her doing questionable things in the past. She has been cheated on in the past. I can't tell if I'm being punished for something someone else did or if she's projecting and already sleeping around. Her accusations were way out of line and without reasonable cause, so it's got me thinking....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you could explain these "episodes"


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Are you sure her ex cheated on her and not the other way around?


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Are you sure her ex cheated on her and not the other way around?


Now that you ask, she did admit to giving a handy to a guy at a movie theater and sex with another when she was with her baby daddy.

My gut is screaming there's something rotten in Denmark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Check, please.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

What does your instinct tell you?

Your subconscious is probably picking up changes in her behavior. 

In your mind it is probably sending off warning signals. You should pay attention.

More often than not, it is proven correct. 

Plus if you flip a coin, the probability of her cheating is the same.


----------

